# Next up-Sugar Sweet



## SARAHheartsMAC (Mar 19, 2009)

Are any of you guys getting anything from this collection? I'm torn between this and the YSL rouge volupte lippies!

Anyways I am lemming 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Perfect topping msf
sugarshot e/s
peppermint patti n/l
seasonal peach n/l

can't decide!!


----------



## ritchieramone (Mar 19, 2009)

I was just about to start a thread for this in the Europe area - the main collection discussion is already so enormous!

This is the first collection for a while that I've been really keen on; the promo images are lovely (cakes are always a winner in my book, though I'm a bit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 about the green wig ... !) and I'm looking forward to getting my hands on the products.

I've pondered over everything for a while, but I'm pretty sure this is what I'm going to get -

*Dear Cupcake* e/s (I have Sushi Flower but the name has sold me on the idea)
*Perfect Topping *MSF (Someone mentioned it was sufficiently non-glittery to be used all over the face on light skin so I'm interested to see)
*Butternutty* s/s (Again, I love the name and it seems a more exciting alternative to Bare Canvas, which I normally use as a base)
*Red Velvet *s/s (I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 red velvet cake and the colour looks pretty so there was no chance I was going to pass this up)
*Lollipop Loving* e/s (I ignored this with Heatherette but I think I'll give it a whirl now as I love duochromes)

I kind of like the look of the tri-colour glosses, but they seem too sheer to be worth buying, plus I would go off them as soon as the colours got all mixed through - yuck! There's something odd about them though; I don't know if it's the square tubes or what but they seem like the kind of things that would usually turn out to be terrible fakes!


----------



## DirtyPlum (Mar 19, 2009)

I should be passing on this collection altogether - I just cant do pastel anything.  The last great-buys for me were BBR and the next seems to be the Warrior collection.


----------



## Luceuk (Mar 19, 2009)

Just a back up of Lollipop Loving for me, I don't really like anything else.


----------



## inconspicuous (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm definitely buying all of the shadesticks just because the colours are gorgeous, but different.  I want the MSF's too, but I'll probably only be able to afford one (Perfect Topping).  I'm also planning on two of the glosses (Just Dessert and Consume Me) and two lipsticks (Bubbles and Lollipop Loving).  I'm umming and ahhing over the LE eyeshadows... I want them, and my eyeshadow collection is the most lacking right now, but I need to cut back since Kitty Kouture is out here next month too and I want the Mystery Powder =/

So, we'll see.  But that's my wishlist right now

ETA: 

@ritchieramone: You said you has Sushi Flower already - is that a suitable dube for Dear Cupcake, then?  I *just* bought Sushi Flower so if they're basically the same there's no point (although, I too love the name of this shadow lol)


----------



## iadoremac (Mar 19, 2009)

Lollipop loving, sweetthing and tasty l/g I'm more of a lip person than e/s


----------



## Susanne (Mar 19, 2009)

Aquavert
Stars N Rockets
Perfect Topping
Lollipop Loving
Tasty


----------



## Girl about town (Mar 19, 2009)

Just getting to the end of my lollipop loving lipstick so will get a back up of that or 2,
Also getting peppermint pattie n/v
and quite a few shadesticks, im in love with shadesticks at the moment!!


----------



## ritchieramone (Mar 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *inconspicuous* 

 
_@ritchieramone: You said you has Sushi Flower already - is that a suitable dube for Dear Cupcake_

 
By the sound of what people are saying in the main discussion thread, it seems the closest dupe and so far, the swatches I've seen look very similar. I'm sure I saw a side-by-side comparison in the discussion thread but I had a quick look but couldn't find it again. I know it's in there somewhere!

I did find this  comparison of SF beside other similar shades - that may or may not be useful!


----------



## inconspicuous (Mar 20, 2009)

Hey thanks for that, I'll check it out.  You may have just saved me £10 lol


----------



## vocaltest (Mar 20, 2009)

i'm probably just gonna get lollipop lovin. i'll have to see the msfs in real life to judge.


----------



## LP_x (Mar 20, 2009)

My list changes every day.

Definitely:
Lollipop Lovin l/s
Sugarshot and Dear Cupcake e/s

Probably:
Perfect Topping MSF - I want to see this in person first, but I'm screwed if the MA won't let me see it on Tuesday 31st. My nearest store is a 1 hour drive or a 1.5 hour train journey, so if I can't see them on the Tuesday when I'm in the city, I'm going to have to buy online and hope I love it.

Lemming:
Butternutty, Lemon Chiffon and Red Velvet s/s
Aquavert e/s


----------



## SARAHheartsMAC (Mar 21, 2009)

Don't think I'm going to get anything from this collection now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Going to have a YSL haul. I have nude beige rouge volupte on the way and may get a couple more a blush and touche eclat!


----------



## amber_j (Mar 21, 2009)

I didn't think I'd want anything from this collection as I can't really do pastels, but I want go to the MAC store and swatch:

l/s - Lollipop Loving
s/s - Red Velvet
n/l - Seasonal Peach


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 21, 2009)

i'd like lollipop lovin (nearly finished my heatherette one!) and perfect topping. that's all! i'm being good this month.... although that said i want some bits from colour ready which is released in april too!


----------



## Lovely Gia (Mar 21, 2009)

I really can't decide what to get. Think i'm going to pass on the glosses as i bought loads from HK. But e/s and shade sticks OMG i want them all. 

Question tho, my MA told me colour ready was out on the same day? is this true?? She also told me they are only gettin 8 of each of the products!!!!!! Really want the prep and prime for the t zone !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## theend (Mar 22, 2009)

I'm reallt excited for this collection! I must have:

Lemon Chiffon
Cakeshop
Peppermint Patti
Perfect Topping

And maybe one of the lipglosses.


----------



## pianohno (Mar 22, 2009)

I'm thinking:
- possibly butternutty s/s, I'll have to see how I'm feeling on the day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- peppermint patti n/v (mmm, looks delicious!)
- lollipop loving l/s
- maybe a MSF but my love/hate relationship with them is going through a hate phase right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




as for the e/s and the tricolour things, I'm gonna pass - they just don't do anything for me really which is kind of a let down as I was really excited for this collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oh well, macpro in NY soon


----------



## vocaltest (Mar 22, 2009)

for those planning to get peppermint patti... DON'T!! guess where i got a dupe from? asda, for £1.50 haha. i've had it on since tuesday and my nails have only just started to chip! i think peppermint patti maybe a bit darker, but i haven't seen it irl to compare yet.


----------



## Luceuk (Mar 22, 2009)

I have China Glaze for Audrey and it looks really similar to the swatches I've seen.


----------



## Girl about town (Mar 22, 2009)

i have for audrey too and it looks so similar!!! patti maybe a bit more green!!!!


----------



## amber_j (Mar 22, 2009)

I bought the Barry M "Spring Green" nail paint today which lots of people have said is a dupe for Peppermint Patti. I'm totally sold on their nail products!


----------



## Luceuk (Mar 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amber_j* 

 
_I bought the Barry M "Spring Green" nail paint today which lots of people have said is a dupe for Peppermint Patti. I'm totally sold on their nail products!_

 
I've been looking for that, but it's not out in the Superdrugs here yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I love Barry M nail polishes.


----------



## vocaltest (Mar 22, 2009)

i can't find spring green yet either :'(!


----------



## inconspicuous (Mar 23, 2009)

I've had to cut back my shopping list for this...  Now I'm planning on:

MSF: Perfect Topping
All 5 shadesticks
and Lipsticks in: Lollipop Loving, Bubbles, and Saint Germaine.

At first I wanted a lot more, but I can't afford it so I'm going to have to behave myself next month.  I'm just glad that I saw a lot of stuff on here to turn me off the lipglosses, I was all for them until I realized they're really nothing special.


----------



## amber_j (Mar 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Luceuk* 

 
_I've been looking for that, but it's not out in the Superdrugs here yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love Barry M nail polishes._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vocaltest* 

 
_i can't find spring green yet either :'(!_

 
Oh no! If you get desperate I could always CP one for each of you. My local Superdrug's always got a good stock of Barry M stuff, and I've got a few near me at work too.


----------



## Girl about town (Mar 24, 2009)

Barry M nail polishes are so good!!!! i saw a grey one thats a dupe for hello kitty , on the prowl!!


----------



## inconspicuous (Mar 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Girl about town* 

 
_Barry M nail polishes are so good!!!! i saw a grey one thats a dupe for hello kitty , on the prowl!!_

 
Really?? That's awesome I'll have to have a look.  On The Prowl nail laquer is my favourite <3  The colour is amaaazing.  I've got a couple Barry M nail polished from when I first moved here, the colours are awesome and vivid.


----------



## Luceuk (Mar 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amber_j* 

 
_Oh no! If you get desperate I could always CP one for each of you. My local Superdrug's always got a good stock of Barry M stuff, and I've got a few near me at work too._

 
Aw thank you that's a lovely offer but I ordered it from the Superdrug website last night. Thanks anyway


----------



## amber_j (Mar 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Girl about town* 

 
_Barry M nail polishes are so good!!!! i saw a grey one thats a dupe for hello kitty , on the prowl!!_

 
I've got that one too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's called "Grey" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Luceuk* 

 
_Aw thank you that's a lovely offer but I ordered it from the Superdrug website last night. Thanks anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Anytime! Glad you were able to get hold of it in the end.


----------



## MakeUpGeek (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm behaving myself too - nothing from grand duo's, and I think I'll only get lollipop loving lipstick and perfect topping msf.

I want peppermint patti but I think I'll check out barry m as its so much better value, and I just splurged on a clarisonic.


----------



## Growing Wings (Mar 26, 2009)

I got a look at this collection today, and instead of Saint Germaine they had Show Orchid (which I loved and reserved!)  Anyone got any ideas about this?


----------



## Claire84 (Mar 26, 2009)

Maybe they got it mixed up with the stuff that's coming out with Colour Ready?  Cos I think Show Orchid is part of that collection.


----------



## ritchieramone (Apr 1, 2009)

Bits of Sugar Sweet and Colour Ready are appearing on the website now if you search for them by name. 

I've had to narrow down my list due to having just today ordered a new pair of glasses and prescription sunglasses, so no Butternutty or Dear Cupcake for me!


----------



## FK79 (Apr 1, 2009)

Sugarsweet and Colour ready are up.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 1, 2009)

i only bought perfect topping and red velvet from sugarsweet. i think i'll back to mac for lollipop lovin (need a back up!) and if the store is sold out when i get there then i'll just have to risk it.


----------



## NatalieMT (Apr 1, 2009)

I only got Refined MSF and Club e/s. I have most of the other colours, I'm not a fan of shadesticks and the colour payoff on the l/g doesn't look too great so I passed and treated myself to a Bare Study paintpot. I love me some paintpots. <3


----------



## MakeUpGeek (Apr 1, 2009)

Hooray! I ordered lollipop lovin because I've wanted it for ever, perfect topping msf, bubbles lippie, peppermint patty nail varnish and sable eyeshadow (which is a permanent item I wanted)

Can't wait to get them.


----------



## Luceuk (Apr 1, 2009)

I don't think I want anything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I might get some more YSL lipsticks instead.


----------



## Girl about town (Apr 2, 2009)

i ended up just getting the refined colour ready base and the translucent powde stuff, managed to reason that i have a lot of the sugarweet stuff, x
going to get the barry m polish.
yay to more YSL lippies want fetish pink.


----------



## amber_j (Apr 2, 2009)

Lollipop Loving is already out of stock online!


----------



## Eleanor (Apr 4, 2009)

i went back today to get peppermint patti but it was sold out : (. At least i got Lollipop lovin


----------



## amber_j (Apr 4, 2009)

The Covent Garden store had everything in stock when I was there this morning. I saw loads of Aquavert e/s in the drawer...


----------

